# HELP !!  stolen truck and trailer



## John Harrelson (Jul 20, 2003)

Keep your eyes peeled fellow RVers... let's see if we can help this person

Stolen today from a Dummondville, Quebec, Canada parking lot was a Green Diesel Dodge Ram 4 x 4 with an old style fiberglass wind jammer on the roof. License G?966 New Brunswick plates .
The trailer is a 33 foot RL Golden Falcon TEJ 901. Both have SKP stickers on them. 
Please keep your eyes open and if you are in the eastern part of US or Canada in a campground... ask them to do the same. Any info can be sent to me or the Quebec Provincial Police (Drummondville). Suzanandart@pocketmail.com
This was my brother's fulltime rig. Almost everything they own was inside.
Suza


----------



## 4play (Aug 6, 2003)

HELP !!  stolen truck and trailer

Did it ever turn up?


----------

